# So whacha' goin' to name your children?



## Zenas (Mar 1, 2009)

To the gaggle of others who are also apparently pregnant:

If a boy, Andrew Shuler DeShazo, Jr. 

If a girl, then Esther Anne DeShazo.

If twins, dunno. 

Point of contention: If male identical twins, is it permissible to name the first one born after you, and give the second one another family name?


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 1, 2009)

If a boy: John Mark Marsh

If a girl: Hannah Mariah Marsh


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 1, 2009)

If God blesses us again

Boy: Gideon John

Girl: Anna Grace

I LOVE the name Gideon!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 1, 2009)

*Next Boy*

Gareth Raymond Glaser

*Next Girl*

Abigail Alexandra Glaser


----------



## satz (Mar 1, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Point of contention: If male identical twins, is it permissible to name the first one born after you, and give the second one another family name?



Sorry... you just got me really curious... why are you asking?


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 1, 2009)

My wife wouldn't go for Huldah or Zebulun, so I bequeath them to anyone who might want 'em...


----------



## Zenas (Mar 1, 2009)

Because if we have twin boys, my wife doesn't want me to give one my name and not the other. And giving them both my name is not happening.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 1, 2009)

> To the gaggle of others who are also apparently pregnant:
> 
> If a boy, Andrew Shuler DeShazo, Jr.
> 
> ...



Hey, are you guys going to wait to find out if it's a boy or a girl, or will you get an ultrasound done?


----------



## Zenas (Mar 1, 2009)

Dunno. She doesn't want to know. I kind of do.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 2, 2009)

My brother has picked _Hananiah_ for a boy and _Damaris_ for a girl, but hasn't been able to come up with consonant middle names. The previous instalments are named Antigone Sophia and Emily something or other.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't know what I will name my possible future children. I am partial to the name Superfly, though. 

But parents, whatever you do, be kind to your children! There was a really snotty and rude girl I went to school with whose initials were PMS. The fact that the initials were spot-on was just cruel.


----------



## ww (Mar 2, 2009)

Boy: Gavin Hunter Whitmer

Girl: Cameron Lee Whitmer 

Twins: undecided.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 2, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Because if we have twin boys, my wife doesn't want me to give one my name and not the other. And giving them both my name is not happening.



Just ask boxer George Foreman or his sons: George, George, George, George, or George (they go by their nick names "Monk," "Red," "Joe," "Big Wheel," and "Little George" . . . I wonder why?). He seemed to solve the problem of naming boys. 

"George, bring me my George Foreman Lean Mean Fat Reducing Grilling Machine. No, not you, George, I said George."


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 2, 2009)

py3ak said:


> My brother has picked _Hananiah_ for a boy and _Damaris_ for a girl, but hasn't been able to come up with consonant middle names. The previous instalments are named Antigone Sophia and Emily something or other.


My third is named Leah Damaris... I kinda like the flow of it.

Leah Damaris came all the way from Paris to see what she could see...


----------



## py3ak (Mar 2, 2009)

That does flow well. It must have impressive resonance if you must use the full name to communicate a forthcoming altercation.

But you couldn't say "Damaris Leah" as easily, and in this case _Damaris_ must come first.


----------



## Laura (Mar 2, 2009)

py3ak said:


> That does flow well. It must have impressive resonance if you must use the full name to communicate a forthcoming altercation.
> 
> But you couldn't say "Damaris Leah" as easily, and in this case _Damaris_ must come first.



Yeah, if Damaris comes first the middle name should be three syllables, possibly one.

Leah Damaris is really pretty. We (who are not expecting) expect to use the name Leah for some daughter or other, DV.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 2, 2009)

I thought Damaris Zoe might work.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Mar 2, 2009)

Zenas said:


> To the gaggle of others who are also apparently pregnant:
> 
> If a boy, Andrew Shuler DeShazo, Jr.
> 
> ...



I don't know if it is permissible or not, but I know of a Massachusetts family that has done this. Joe K. III was in my bankruptcy class last semester; he has an identical twin brother who has some other name. (I am obviously trying to avoid having these comments show up in a Google search... Wouldn't want classmates to think I had Google-stalked them.)


----------



## Brian Withnell (Mar 2, 2009)

I named the five God has blessed me with Abigail, Esther, Isaac, Obed, and Uriah.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 2, 2009)

Brad said:


> My wife wouldn't go for Huldah or Zebulun, so I bequeath them to anyone who might want 'em...



Yea, I couldn't get my wife to go for Mahershalalhashbaz.


----------



## Matthias (Mar 2, 2009)

Boy : Matthias 
Girl : Still workin on in


----------



## he beholds (Mar 2, 2009)

Our future daughter choices: Verity, Shalom, Gillian, Jolene, Maggie
Future boys: Ransom, Jonas, Jude


boy and girl twins: Jude and Prudence.

I have a friend who has twin boys. The first born is named after the father and the second is *An*drew, actually, because the mother is named *An*gela.


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 2, 2009)

You'll notice by my husband's post that we have all vowels. I drew the line at "Y." I am not gonna name a kid Yaweh -- we don't have enough lightning insurance.


----------



## Edward (Mar 2, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Point of contention: If male identical twins, is it permissible to name the first one born after you, and give the second one another family name?



Is the one who doesn't get the honor of the name going to feel 'second class'? 

Is there a risk that the honored child will be favored? 

Is there a reason, other than your ego, to give your child your name?


----------



## Zenas (Mar 2, 2009)

Does one have to be motivated by ego to give their child their name?


----------



## he beholds (Mar 2, 2009)

Edward said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > Point of contention: If male identical twins, is it permissible to name the first one born after you, and give the second one another family name?
> ...



I would be afraid of those as well. 
But I think there is a reason, beside ego, to name a kid after you.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, with no kids on the way, but I wanted to be included...

...we named our red-winged blackbird....Fred!

...the harry woodpeckers that are really downy, but we had already named them...Mr. and Mrs. Potter! (Get it, Harry woodpeckers, Potter?)

...and the newest additions...the red bellied woodpeckers...Prince Charles and Diana...and they act like them too!

...finally, our Leucistic cardinal, Lucy!!

I know, you'all are saying, boy, with names like that, its good they don't have children!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Mar 2, 2009)

Zenas said:


> To the gaggle of others who are also apparently pregnant:
> 
> If a boy, Andrew Shuler DeShazo, Jr.
> 
> ...



Zenas, 

If they are twin boys, I do believe, according to your church constitution, you MUST name them Ralph and Ebenezer.


----------



## Zenas (Mar 2, 2009)

Grymir said:


> Well, with no kids on the way, but I wanted to be included...
> 
> ...we named our red-winged blackbird....Fred!
> 
> ...



Sir, I feel it necessary to express the appropriateness of you remaining without new offspring in the future.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 2, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Sir, I feel it necessary to express the appropriateness of you remaining without new offspring in the future.



Have no fear, the three grandkids that just moved next door have been named already. 

-----Added 3/2/2009 at 11:38:41 EST-----

And not by me!


----------



## Kim G (Mar 3, 2009)

If a boy: Amos Edward

If a girl: Emily Grace

I know the name Emily is very very very popular, but in my twenty-five years of existence, I have had relationships with five "Emily"s, three of whom are my closest friends. It's a very special name to me.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 3, 2009)

Zenas said:


> If twins, dunno.
> 
> Point of contention: If male identical twins, is it permissible to name the first one born after you, and give the second one another family name?



If twins, then you should really consider Huz and Buz.


----------



## Grace Alone (Mar 3, 2009)

Zenas said:


> To the gaggle of others who are also apparently pregnant:
> 
> If a boy, Andrew Shuler DeShazo, Jr.
> 
> ...



If it was me, and I had identical twin boys, I would give one of them my husband's first name for a middle name and the other his middle name for their middle name. I would think that naming one the third would cause some hurt feelings in the other son eventually. 

Our three kids names:

William McCleery

Caroline Elizabeth

Anna Grace

Now I'm waiting for someone to get married so I can have grandchildren!


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 3, 2009)

If we were to adopt from Ethiopia again, one girl's name we thought would be fitting is Tzipporah. We've already worked our way through Judah, Esther, Joseph, Isaiah, Hannah, Elijah, Izaak, Gabriel, Josiah, and then there's Anneliese (which is a combo of Anne and Elizabeth) so we're sort of moving away from 'normal' into 'less normal'. Little Hezekiah is still a ways off, though.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Mar 3, 2009)

I was thinking Theophilus or Jacob for a son. I am still working on the daughter names.


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 3, 2009)

My Dad's first name was William, and mine is Bradford, so my son got a Separatist's name.

For twin sons, how 'bout Zebulun and Ebenezer? Zeb and Eb for short.

And how come we don't ever see Boaz? Boaz and Moses for twins, Bo and Mo for short.... the possibilities are endless.


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 3, 2009)

Brad I think Boaz is one of the most beautiful Christian men in Scripture and have thought that if we ever should have a son, I would be so happy for him to be like Boaz. However 'Owen Aleric Thomas Boaz Zartman' is a bit much.


----------



## he beholds (Mar 3, 2009)

I forgot to add two names, which are actually at the top of our list: Geneva or Genevieve.


----------



## Mindaboo (Mar 3, 2009)

> > Because if we have twin boys, my wife doesn't want me to give one my name and not the other. And giving them both my name is not happening. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I like the idea of giving one your first name and the other the middle name. I always thought Joshua and Caleb would be awesome twins names. Lots of people have used that I am sure. David and Jonathan would be good too.
> ...


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 3, 2009)

So far..
for a boy: James Cavanagh
for a girl: Dinorah Rose

Other girl names we like are Genevieve, Sophia, Lucia, and Veronique. And our other boy name we like is Declan.

(we are still not sure if we are going to find out the sex)


----------



## py3ak (Mar 3, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > If twins, dunno.
> ...



Or Muppim and Huppim. If you have one after that you can name him Ard. It's Biblical.


----------



## Quickened (Mar 3, 2009)

If its twins then it needs to be Waldorf and Statler!


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 3, 2009)

py3ak said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > Zenas said:
> ...



If I had twins I was gonna name'em Urim and Thummim.



No, seriously, if I had a girl I am tossed because I am taken by the stories of the early Christian martyrs Perpetua and Felicitas.


----------



## Honor (Mar 3, 2009)

We named our oldest son Robert (my husband's first name) Isaac Auner. We call him Isaac 
our youngest is Joshua Edward Auner... we wanted him to have my initals and we have him my grandfather's first name (Edward)


Now _*IF*_ we had more children (and because I love naming everything.. even my car)
girl... Chloe Elizabeth Auner
boy...Luke McGyver Auner
twin girls Chloe and Phoebe
twin boys Matthew and Mark


----------



## Edward (Mar 4, 2009)

he beholds said:


> But I think there is a reason, beside ego, to name a kid after you.



Agreed. But when it comes to George Foreman, one does have to wonder.


----------

